# Non Playing Income



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Hypothetical Questions. GIVEN: There is no such thing as endorsement money, appearance money, or any other outside money available in pro golf, and all that is available is the weekly tournament purse money. 

How much smaller would the professional ranks be? PGA? LPGA? 

Would some of the mediocre golfers on tour suddenly find a better game?

How many mediocre golfers would have to go find another job? 

Would the better players play more often, against better players, which would in turn increase the competitive value of their tour(s) on a weekly basis?

Just curios.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think these two statements are very true

_"How many mediocre golfers would have to go find another job? 

Would the better players play more often, against better players, which would in turn increase the competitive value of their tour(s) on a weekly basis?"_

It would make for more interesting golf week in week I think. Which would probably create more interest n the game


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Another question. We've seen many up and coming young pro's lose the urge to really fight in every comp once the money is rolling in. 

Would they be better golfers if the purses were smaller and they had to work harder?

And I would say yes to the mediocre pro's finding something else to do if they could only pick up purse money.

Survive or 'die'


----------

